# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  ادعية مختارة‏

## اريام الدلوعة



----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيش العافيه

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## ورده محمديه

*جزاكـ الله خير الجزاء* 
*ومرحومة الوالدينـ* 
*وقضى الله حوائجكـ بالدنيا والاخره*

----------

